# vnode_if.h missing from FreeBSD 9.0-BETA1 #0: Thu Jul 28 16:34:16 UTC 2011



## liuwang (Nov 23, 2011)

vnode_if.h looks missing from FreeBSD 9.0-BETA1 #0: Thu Jul 28 16:34:16 UTC 2011. Any quick fix will be appreciated.

[cmd=]# locate vnode_if.h[/cmd] echoes nothing.

Run into following compiling errors.

Sincerely,
Liu


```
Warning: Object directory not changed from original /home/Liu/AOC/FreeBSD
cc -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Werror -D_KERNEL -DKLD_MODULE -nostdinc   -I. -I@ -I@/contrib/altq -finline-limit=8000
 --param inline-unit-growth=100 --param large-function-growth=1000 -fno-common   -mno-align-long-strings -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2
 -mno-sse -mno-mmx -msoft-float -ffreestanding -fstack-protector -std=iso9899:1999 -fstack-protector -Wall -Wredundant-decls
 -Wnested-externs -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Winline -Wcast-qual  -Wundef -Wno-pointer-sign
 -fformat-extensions  -Wmissing-include-dirs -fdiagnostics-show-option -c linux_main.c
cc1: warnings being treated as errors
In file included from ./FreeBSD/fs.h:33,
                 from ./FreeBSD/kernel.h:45,
                 from ./FreeBSD/spinlock.h:37,
                 from ./FreeBSD/wait.h:31,
                 from /usr/src/sys/ofed/include/linux/completion.h:33,
                 from ./hba_mod.h:9,
                 from FreeBSD_main.c:36:
/usr/src/sys/sys/vnode.h:670: warning: 'struct vop_lookup_args' declared inside parameter list
/usr/src/sys/sys/vnode.h:670: warning: its scope is only this definition or declaration, which is probably not what you want
/usr/src/sys/sys/vnode.h:674: warning: 'struct vop_bmap_args' declared inside parameter list
/usr/src/sys/sys/vnode.h:675: warning: 'struct vop_fsync_args' declared inside parameter list
/usr/src/sys/sys/vnode.h:676: warning: 'struct vop_getwritemount_args' declared inside parameter list
/usr/src/sys/sys/vnode.h:677: warning: 'struct vop_getpages_args' declared inside parameter list
/usr/src/sys/sys/vnode.h:678: warning: 'struct vop_inactive_args' declared inside parameter list
/usr/src/sys/sys/vnode.h:679: warning: 'struct vop_islocked_args' declared inside parameter list
/usr/src/sys/sys/vnode.h:680: warning: 'struct vop_kqfilter_args' declared inside parameter list
/usr/src/sys/sys/vnode.h:681: warning: 'struct vop_lock1_args' declared inside parameter list
/usr/src/sys/sys/vnode.h:682: warning: 'struct vop_putpages_args' declared inside parameter list
/usr/src/sys/sys/vnode.h:683: warning: 'struct vop_unlock_args' declared inside parameter list
/usr/src/sys/sys/vnode.h:684: warning: 'struct vop_poll_args' declared inside parameter list
/usr/src/sys/sys/vnode.h:685: warning: 'struct vop_access_args' declared inside parameter list
/usr/src/sys/sys/vnode.h:686: warning: 'struct vop_accessx_args' declared inside parameter list
/usr/src/sys/sys/vnode.h:687: warning: 'struct vop_advlock_args' declared inside parameter list
/usr/src/sys/sys/vnode.h:688: warning: 'struct vop_advlockasync_args' declared inside parameter list
/usr/src/sys/sys/vnode.h:689: warning: 'struct vop_advlockpurge_args' declared inside parameter list
/usr/src/sys/sys/vnode.h:690: warning: 'struct vop_allocate_args' declared inside parameter list
/usr/src/sys/sys/vnode.h:691: warning: 'struct vop_pathconf_args' declared inside parameter list
/usr/src/sys/sys/vnode.h:692: warning: 'struct vop_poll_args' declared inside parameter list
/usr/src/sys/sys/vnode.h:693: warning: 'struct vop_vptocnp_args' declared inside parameter list
/usr/src/sys/sys/vnode.h:694: warning: 'struct vop_vptofh_args' declared inside parameter list
/usr/src/sys/sys/vnode.h:722: warning: 'struct vop_rename_args' declared inside parameter list
/usr/src/sys/sys/vnode.h:776: warning: 'struct vop_kqfilter_args' declared inside parameter list
/usr/src/sys/sys/vnode.h:779: warning: 'struct vop_readdir_args' declared inside parameter list
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 23, 2011)

liuwang said:
			
		

> "vnode_if.h" looks missing from FreeBSD 9.0-BETA1 #0: Thu Jul 28 16:34:16 UTC 2011.
> 
> Any quick fix will be appreciated.


Update your source tree.


----------



## trasz@ (Nov 23, 2011)

This file (files, actually) is generated during buildkernel.  It will be located somewhere under /usr/obj/.


----------



## liuwang (Nov 23, 2011)

SirDice & trasz@,

Thanks the reply.
Found "#if 0 ...#endif" pairs around struct vop_bmap_args and other structure data definition. Looks the file is obsoleted. Comment it out from including file list and resolved the compiling errors.

Sincerely,
Liu


----------



## vadiraj (Aug 23, 2013)

*add SRCS+=vnode_if.h*

I know this is closed, but I think the right answer for this is, add vnode_if.h to your SRCS parameter in your Makefile.


----------

